# Strap perfect



## bluengold2007 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds too good to be true, finally a solution for exposed bra straps did anyone just see this commercial? Your thoughts?


----------



## magosienne (Nov 22, 2008)

What is that commercial about ?

I've ordered a bra from Bravissimo, and i found on their catalogue they sell straps (black, nude and white), one type to hide your straps when you're wearing tanks, the other type to hide your straps when you're wearing a backless top. Is that what you're talking about ?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 22, 2008)

Honestly, a safety pin could do the same thing. lol.


----------



## Roxie (Nov 23, 2008)

sounds helpful, but I don't need to be a cup bigger!!


----------



## Karren (Dec 28, 2008)

Looks like a paper clip would do about the same thing...


----------

